# Food Safety News - 07/04/2022 What to do with all those leftovers this Fourth of July



## daveomak.fs (Jul 4, 2022)

What to do with all those leftovers this Fourth of July​By News Desk on Jul 04, 2022 12:03 am
Having too much food is part of hosting a party or family get-together. With a holiday like the Fourth of July, there’s going to be a lot of leftovers, and that means that most hosts have to figure out how to store them all.  So what do we do with all these leftovers? And what... Continue Reading


----------

